# FRONT BRAKELINES



## RENETROY (Nov 7, 2010)

Ok now i was riding yesterday, and i had something push my brake line so it would rub on my rim. I now have a hole in my line. Is there a way to fix this, or do i have to pay the 100.00 the dealer wants for a new one. Oh sorry i got a o8 rene.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Sorry, can't fix a hole in a break line. Have to get a new one but you can put it on yourself and bleed it yourself.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

you might find at an auto parts if your lucky for less money


----------



## trailmaker (Jun 29, 2010)

You can repair it just take off the bake line and take it to a heavy equipment repair shop or any shop that has a crimper to make up hydaulic lines and crimp a coupler where the hole is. Normaly you would replace it but at $100 I would repair it.


----------



## trailmaker (Jun 29, 2010)

or like brute for mud said you might be able to match it up at a parts store those smaller cars probably use the same size lines as the can am


----------



## RENETROY (Nov 7, 2010)

Sounds good guys. Think Im gonna try both ideas. Thanks.


----------

